
Forget the resume, kill on the cover letter - nvk
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1748-forget-the-resume-kill-on-the-cover-letter?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Incoming+Transmission+05&utm_content=Incoming+Transmission+05+CID_e7b6da8de6bb025883e1361bd654f03e&utm_source=Newsletter&utm_term=Forget%20the%20resume%20kill%20on%20the%20cover%20letter%20by%20DHH
======
mladenkovacevic
Hmmm I dunno about this... "Don't wear a suit if everyone else is wearing
jeans". I mean I understand the value of building a culture, but I just don't
think the essence of culture lies in people's sense of style or what kind of
clothes make them feel comfortable (ESPECIALLY during a job interview).

To me this is equal to a company whose culture places importance on the kind
of shoes you wear to an interview. It's just not important... if you want to
rise above the "big shop with an HR department" then don't follow the same
rules.

I get that if someone doesn't conform to the "cool" trends set by the majority
of the employees, and they don't have a closet full of sarcastic and/or slobby
t-shirts that person will initially be judged and will have a hard time
fitting in.. but if their personality and input rise above all that surface
nonsense, then your "culture" is safe and that person is going to be a
valuable member of the team.

